# Which comes first...plants or fish?



## Olivia (May 5, 2006)

I am in the process of starting a new planted tank in my 46 gallon tank. I would like to add some nice, small community fish as well but I'm having trouble figuring out which I should do first. Should I plant all my plants and let them start growing before adding fish? But what if I get some algae starting? Would it be better to already have some fish/shrimp in there to combat the algae right away? 

Nothing is really going yet, I'm trying to get all my ducks in a row before getting the tank started.

Olivia


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You want to put the plants in before the fish in my opinion so that the plants will immediately consume ammonium and nitrate produced by the fish. In a new aquarium it is the ammonia spikes that contribute to algae more than anything else. You can add shrimp with the plants before the fish as well, but we are only talking about a couple weeks for the plants to get acclimated, (at least the fast growing stem plants only need a week or two.)


----------



## Olivia (May 5, 2006)

Thanks,

I'm in no hurry, I want this to work as well as I can. I'll get my plants and wait a few weeks and then add the fish.

Olivia


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree, definitely plants first, especially fast growing plants. After the tank has stabilized you can remove some of the fast growing stem plants and put in the plants you really want. Slow growing plants put in right at first are less likely to do well and will be more likely to get algae, at least in my tanks.


----------



## reizao (Feb 8, 2007)

Plants first. And in the beggining, without fishes you can put a higher concentration of CO2.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Good Advise, plants first then fish. After adding the substrate, place the rocks and / or wood to get the maximum effect. Then add just enough water to cover the substrate and start planting. This will cut down on any debris that may cloud the water. After you are satisfied with the layout add water filling it in a cup so the gravel does not get stirred up. You will have a clean tank from the get go.

One more thing, Spend the money and get a quality substrate. This will help getting the plants established. Best of Luck to you.


----------

